# Melencio -Artist from the Philippines



## melencio (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am Melencio Sapnu and I am a visual artist from the Philippines. You can view some of my works at (link removed) and (link removed) 
I represent some galleries like (link removed) in the Philippines and (link removed) in Austria.

Please don't hesitate to contact me through PM or email if you have any question or inquiries regarding my works. I love to chat about different topics about art or non-art related subjects alike 

Kind Regards,
Melencio


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome. You should create an album on your profile page and upload your work. We don't click links here.


----------

